# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Phi >  Những món ngon của đất nước Ma-rốc

## nguyetnt

Được xem là đất nước có nhiều món ngon nhất ở phương Đông và nổi tiếng trên Thế giới, ẩm thực Ma-rốc là sự kết hợp tinh tế giữa rau, quả, những gia vị hiếm và thơm, các loại cá và thịt rất ngon...

1. Cơm Couscous



Couscous là dạng cơm khô, thường ăn kèm với các món tajine (hầm) với thành phần chính là thịt cừu, thịt gà hoặc cá.
2. Món Méchoui



Đây là món cừu thui trên que xiên hoặc nướng trên lò. Có cảm giác thịt đang nóng chảy trong miệng.
3. Món Pastilla



Là một loại bột mịn được nhào thành từng lớp nhồi thịt chim bồ câu và hạnh nhân. Đây là món bánh ngọt có tra muối theo kiểu Ma-rốc.
4. Món Tajine



Từ này vừa chỉ dụng cụ để đựng (là cái đĩa bằng đất nung được trang trí với chiếc vung hình nón điển hình) vừa chỉ thức ăn bên trong đó (món rau gồm có thịt, gia cầm, cá và rau nướng chín). Hãy thưởng thức và sẽ hiểu tại sao tajine lại là món ăn dân tộc của người Ma-rốc.
5. Nước chè bạc hà



Có tác dụng giải khát, làm ấm cơ thể, giúp lấy lại sức thường uống vào buổi sáng hoặc sau các bữa ăn vào bất cứ giờ nào. Được thưởng thức chè bạc hà là một thú vui không nên từ chối.
6. Súp Harira



Đây là một loại xúp làm từ thịt, đậu lăng, đậu Hà Lan, đây là món súp truyền thống của đất nước Ma-rốc. Súp Harira thường được ăn trong bữa ăn tối trong tháng chay Ramadan.
7. Pinchitos



Món này thường được làm bằng thịt gà thái hạt lựu ướp với dầu ô liu, và các loại thảo mộc và gia vị (như tỏi, thì là, húng tây, ớt bột, bột nghệ, hạt tiêu…) và nêm với muối. Pinchitos thường được phục vụ ăn kèm với bánh mì và rượu vang.
8. Bánh feqqas



Bánh được chế biến khá đơn giản gồm có có hạnh nhân, nho khô, được nướng trong lò cho tới chín.
9. Bánh ghoriba



Loại bánh này cũng được làm từ hạnh nhân, vừng, khi nướng lên có màu vàng chanh rất bắt mắt.
10. Bánh beghrir



Loại bánh xèo nhỏ làm từ tổ ong ăn với bơ nấu chảy và mật ong.
11. Bánh shebbakia



Loại bánh rán trong dầu và bọc mật ong.

----------


## lunas2

Món Méchoui nhìn thèm tóa

----------

